# Most of you probably won't check this...



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 18, 2014)

....as it's a grow journal and I believe some tend to think "oh, I've seen that journal before, I'm not really interested in checking it today". 

Well today maybe you're interested. I just did a 22 high definition picture update to my journal, on page 3. 

Here's the link: 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69229&page=3

Look at some lovely bud porn, and even go back a post or two and read my recent questions about; 1)reveg    2)cloning experience



@Mods: Please don't get upset at this cross post. I'd really like to get some of the regulars and new people into this journal to follow along. I spent many hours editing photos today, so would really appreciate the extra flow of thread participants. 

Cheers all :aok:


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 18, 2014)

OK, I`m gonna check it out.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 18, 2014)

Checked it out. Very nice bud porn.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 18, 2014)

:aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 19, 2014)

C-mon now regulars... get in that journal and leave your thoughts!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 20, 2014)

One last bump before page 3's pics are forever not seen by some of you that I was hoping would see, lol 

Just click the link in the first post, it will put you on page 3 where I did a large photo update. Thanks!


----------



## giggy (Sep 21, 2014)

i saw and that is some very nice pud porn. peace


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks giggy.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 2, 2014)

Most of you still aren't checking this  

Lots of goings ons, and questions to be addressed if you so care to. I'm starting up a scrog, and I had 2 silkworms, and a few other things. Please head to the thread in the first post here.


----------

